# Help with better OTA antenna for Kansas city area



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I am in the KC metro area. Specifically Gardner, ks which is just south west of the metro area.

currently i have a 4 bay channel master antenna on a 10 foot poll. We have a ranch style home and the antenna is mounted about 4 feet above the house. There is nothing in the way close anyway. We are on a slight hill. The way the antenna points NE and there is nothing in the direct line of sight. There is a small airport about 2 miles away. 

The antenna is not pre amped. 

when i go to antennaweb.org it says 
Antenna
Type	Call Sign	Channel	Network	City	State Orientation	Miles From	
yellow - uhf	KMCI-DT	38.1	IND	LAWRENCE	KS 59°	23.3	
*	red - uhf	KCTV-DT	5.1	CBS	KANSAS CITY	MO 43°	24.9	
*	red - uhf	KCWE-DT	29.1	CW	KANSAS CITY	MO 47°	28.1
*	red - uhf	KSHB-DT	41.1	NBC	KANSAS CITY	MO 59°	23.3
*	red - uhf	KSMO-DT	62.1	MNT	KANSAS CITY	MO 49°	30.3	
*	red - uhf	KPXE-DT	50.1	ION	KANSAS CITY	MO 54°	25.7
*	red - vhf	KMBC-DT	9.1	ABC	KANSAS CITY	MO 47°	28.1
*	blue - uhf	KCPT-DT	19.1	PBS	KANSAS CITY	MO 49°	29.6
* violet - uhf	WDAF-DT	4.1	FOX	KANSAS CITY	MO 42°	24.4	
* violet - uhf	KSNT-DT	27.1	NBC	TOPEKA	KS 289°	50.1	
* violet - uhf	KTKA-DT	49.1	ABC	TOPEKA	KS 281°	55.5

Now according to this i should not be picking up anything with just a 4 bay not amped.

I have dish network and this antenna is ran through a diplexer then once inside it is ran through the dish provided diplexer again and into the back of the receiver. I get good signal on KCTV and KSHB both are around 80-85. KMBC channel 9 i cant get. But i can get WDAF FOX with about 80 signal. 
The others come and go. But the problem is i lose signal when it gets windy or raining. Plus i would like to get the other channels i cant get now.

What can you guys recommended for this situation?

I thought about a CM 8 bay but did not know if thats much better then what i have now.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

A simple rotor. With the 4228 the line of site will narrow even more. I Would also add a preamp. If you want it right, do it right. For years I have a CM 4221 on a rotor with a 7775 preamp. It has worked flawlessly and I wouldnt topple it down for anything.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

You did not give the last line from antweb, it is frequency assigned.
KMBC is ch 7 VHF the 4221 does not work on VHF
I would get a rotor, 4228 and run a new cable from ant. dump the diplexers they reduce signal.
Put the rotor on the 10 pole and go up 5 ft from rotor to 4228


----------

